

The Junkyard Jumbotron project - ptrckryn
http://civic.mit.edu/blog/csik/junkyard-jumbotron

======
th0ma5
previously submitted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2323841>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2321408>

~~~
ptrckryn
Yep. Sorry.

